# Using Indian Almond Leaves (Ketapang )



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I have ordered a few Indian Almond Leaves (Ketapang) online and I want to place them in my aquarium. I want to spread them on the substrate to create a forest floor like effect. Just wanted to know if its ok to keep them like this forever or will they rot and cause water quality problems ? Is there any thing I can do (like coating them with some thing, so that I can keep them forever as an aquascape (like we keep the driftwood)

Kindly excuse me if its a dumb question - Please guide me...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Kush, First of all i would not coat them at all. It is naturally for the leaves to deteriorate. To much of these leaves can cause an imbalance in your pH and off course color the water yellow. So my advise is; put one in, wait for a while, see what it does and go on from there.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I have not used almond leafs in the tank, but have used oak leafs in the tank. I know the fish did well with them. My only complaint was that water changes were not fun, the leafs would clog the hose. Just make sure the leafs you got don't have any pesticides or anything else bad in them.


----------

